# Are the bluebird SR20DET injector are top feed ??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Like the title said are the bluebird SR20DET injector are top-feed ??I just bought a GTI-R T28 
am planing on put 550 cc injector wich one are the best ??

Thanks


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

No the BB injectors are galley fed like the USDM injectors with the exception that they are 370CC. If you want 550 CC injectors you would have to probably go with Denso, but you would have to change the impedence since those are high impedence I believe. (I always get that part mixed up) . You can get MSD 50lb injectors from Ben, which equate to 525.46 CC, they are good to 400 IIRC


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Who's Ben??? Ben fron JWT ??? And how much are they those injector


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

I could be totally wrong but $100/each sticks in my head. Probably less than that actually, but whatever.


----------

